# mcasterbridge sent me a PM, he has no posts



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Could this be SPAM? Oar worse yet a link with a virus attached:?:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

An invite to his own forum.

A spammer, is all.

Scourge of the message board world. Do against others as they would prefer others not to do unto them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any site that would do underhand stuff like that will never have me as a member
yes I got one also


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Whooops! Never thought about a virus. I was curious, clicked the link and looked around the forum, read a couple of posts. It appears to be geared toward caucasian people who try to sound intellectual. I did not linger long enough to see if it really was racist. I saw all I needed to know that as a Southern ******* I probably would not fit in.


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

he sent them to nearly everyone i guess.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I've received a notification from several of you regarding mcasterbridge. My attempts to issue an infraction and ban have not been successful. I will continue to work at removing this account.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mwhartman said:


> I've received a notification from several of you regarding mcasterbridge. My attempts to issue an infraction and ban have not been successful. I will continue to work at removing this account.


Sic'em, Big Dawg!

Hey. We should go and spam his site!

Naw, that would give him attention.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I saw all I needed to know that as a Southern ******* I probably would not fit in.


Yup, I can go from 0 to ******* in about half a heartbeat. I wouldn't do well there either.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Awwww now i feel left out...i didn't get his pm!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I got the same crap & can't say it puts this forum in good standing to allow such crap. JMO


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> I got the same crap & can't say it puts this forum in good standing to allow such crap. JMO


Not much they can do about the 1st one. Once it happens then they go to work.

These are good and decent people running this forum. JMHO


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

I got one too. Thought it was strange, I didn't know them (or of them) and they had no posts... Maybe the admins can put a minimum post count on PM's (say...10). While we are at it, how about a buy-sell section, with a minimum post count also? (sorry, that is off topic)...
This will eliminate some work for the mods and admins. You folks do a bang up job staying on top of this stuff. Thank You!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

he sent me one too, i wont be a involved in a club that would have someone like me as a member.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive seen spam shut down.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> he sent me one too, i wont be a involved in a club that would have some like me as a member.


Groucho Marx


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

crystalphoto said:


> I got one too. Thought it was strange, I didn't know them (or of them) and they had no posts... Maybe the admins can put a minimum post count on PM's (say...10). While we are at it, how about a buy-sell section, with a minimum post count also? (sorry, that is off topic)...
> This will eliminate some work for the mods and admins. You folks do a bang up job staying on top of this stuff. Thank You!


Im all for it too. Look at the for sale section, there are lots of one posters (Inferno, spurius to name a few) that come here just to post.
The kicker is that they dont even respond to their listings when people are interested!
These is nothing wrong with setting a 30 post min to post in the FS section!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

What? I didn't get spammed. I feel left out. I most be getting to rightwing for the rightwingers, or too radical for the radicals. Sniff, sniff.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I can forward his link to you if you really feel left out and have to see it.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Naw, I appreciate it Aqua. I'm not good enough for them to spam apparently.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> I got the same crap & can't say it puts this forum in good standing to allow such crap. JMO


We just had a site go down due to a spammer this site i have close 6k posts. Ya gotta give the mods a break.
When things like this happen it because when you try to help people ya get things like this.
But one must remember that there are evil people out there. People that think its funny to hurt others,
And things like this makes me want to punch them in the face


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Speaking of PM's, I once got one from a US guy when I was in a world affairs discussion forum, he said "Hi, I like your christian patriotic rightwing posts and would like to invite you to become a member at a similar forum I run"
I replied saying- "Thanks mate, i'll pop along sometime and take a look and perhaps register"
He answered with- "Great,no need to bother registering because i've already registered you, so just come on over and start posting anytime you like".
So I went over and started posting and got on okay for a while, but then I began to slowly realise it was a White Supremacist/Ku Klux Klan forum, I kid you not!!!
Needless to say, they never admitted it straight out but I could tell from the general tone of the place and the subtle things they were saying.
So I stopped posting mainly because I know zilch about southern USA politics and felt out of place because I couldn't contribute much to discussions.
Maybe if I'd stuck around they'd have made me a Grand Wizard by now..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Speaking of PM's, I once got one from a US guy when I was in a world affairs discussion forum, he said "Hi, I like your christian patriotic rightwing posts and would like to invite you to become a member at a similar forum I run"
> I replied saying- "Thanks mate, i'll pop along sometime and take a look and perhaps register"
> He answered with- "Great,no need to bother registering because i've already registered you, so just come on over and start posting anytime you like".
> So I went over and started posting and got on okay for a while, but then I began to slowly realise it was a White Supremacist/Ku Klux Klan forum, I kid you not!!!
> ...


They might have given you a sporty hat too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Speaking of PM's, I once got one from a US guy when I was in a world affairs discussion forum, he said "Hi, I like your christian patriotic rightwing posts and would like to invite you to become a member at a similar forum I run"
> I replied saying- "Thanks mate, i'll pop along sometime and take a look and perhaps register"
> He answered with- "Great,no need to bother registering because i've already registered you, so just come on over and start posting anytime you like".
> So I went over and started posting and got on okay for a while, but then I began to slowly realise it was a White Supremacist/Ku Klux Klan forum, I kid you not!!!
> ...


Uh, drop the Southern U.S. politics thing. It is not Southern.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> So I stopped posting mainly because I know zilch about southern USA politics and felt out of place because I couldn't contribute much to discussions.
> Maybe if I'd stuck around they'd have made me a Grand Wizard by now..


And this is Southern politics how???? :shock:

I've been in Texas for over 30 years and am not familiar with this type of politics.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> Uh, drop the Southern U.S. politics thing. It is not Southern.


Well ah do declayer! I seen 'Mississippi Burning' on TV with mah own two eyes!

SHERIFF- "Simple fact is, we got two cultures down here, white culture and a coloured culture.
That's the way it always has been, that's the way it always will be"

HACKMAN- "The rest of America don't see it that way"

SHERIFF- "The rest of America don't mean jack shit, you in Mississippi now"

HACKMAN- "Oh, that's for sure!"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That kind of stuff ended in the 1960's, Jim. Today, the South is a heck of a lot more tolerant racially than the North.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't find his ass...


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That kind of stuff ended in the 1960's, Jim. Today, the South is a heck of a lot more tolerant racially than the North.


I wonder if it has anything to do with african-americans in the south being respectful of all people while the ones in the north think they are owed 40 acres and a mule. Im saying this because whenever ive been in the southern US the african-americans ive had contact with all seemed very nice. while SOME in the north act like total idiots. I know not all are respectful in either the south or the north, just the same as some white folks.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Actually the most racist people in America aren't white anymore. And their militant wing likes to stand out in front of voting centers with nightsticks intimidating peoples free will and right to vote. It's sad what this country has come too. Instead of growing and coming together as a people we've only found new ways to stay apart.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

mvan70us said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with african-americans in the south being respectful of all people while the ones in the north think they are owed 40 acres and a mule. Im saying this because whenever ive been in the southern US the african-americans ive had contact with all seemed very nice. while SOME in the north act like total idiots. I know not all are respectful in either the south or the north, just the same as some white folks.


In the South, outside of the big cities, people of all colors get along. I think it's a function of how they are raised. We are generally more conservative socially, and more religious.
We do things like say hello to strangers on the street, hold doors open for people, etc. It's called common courtesy.
By the way, I was raised in the segregated south, but I've never let that hold me back. I don't care for racists of any color.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, this thread went a whole different direction...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In the South, outside of the big cities, people of all colors get along. I think it's a function of how they are raised. We are generally more conservative socially, and more religious.
> We do things like say hello to strangers on the street, hold doors open for people, etc. It's called common courtesy.
> By the way, I was raised in the segregated south, but I've never let that hold me back. I don't care for racists of any color.


I was raised in the south and have lived here most of my life too. There certainly is much more in the big cities, but I've also noticed in growing numbers, more less friendly, less responsive to manners and returning them, unconcerned for people around them in what they do, and more openly racist in the small town. It's disgusting, but it's how it is right now. It's not just completely one part of society though inpart. The world of mass communication has spread outlooks and happenings to alter traditional settings and made the small town not so small as it used to be. It's why part of me welcomes the collapse of society and modern world as we know it, with a pleasant outlook in maybe returning to a smaller world and community closed off a little more once again, from the ceasepool that is much of the world.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> Wow, this thread went a whole different direction...


There is only so much you can say about a spammer...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lol i was cautious when looking over this site that was recommended, i didnt know if its white supremisist site. hadda look up occidental.
my grand pa is a southern baptist preacher out of houston that ole boy was so racist, you wouldnt believe my aunt i cant believe the shit they talk about and arent embaressed.


----------

